# Does Thermal Paste have an impact on in-game FPS/Stutters?



## NocturiusHD (May 14, 2020)

Hello forum,

So recently i changed my Thermal Paste on my GTX 1080 GPU with Grizzly kryonaut. I have read tons of posts about this topic, but only posts about "bad temperatures and overheating", which is not my concern since everything is super cool due to AIO cooling (56-60 hot under full load). Btw i have i7-9700K CPU, 16 GB 3200 Ram and 650W PSU to support my GPU.

I have done this procces before and followed JayTwoCents guide again, and used same amount of Thermal Paste as him.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HbCY3-tun0&t=0s_

But.. After applying a new layer of Thermal Paste i have noticed a slighety decrease in FPS and some game stuttering, but overall better GPU temperature.* So i was wondering if Thermal Paste on GPU has a direct impact on gaming performance (FPS/STUTTERS)? *Im not afraid that i have appylied to much Thermal Paste, but not sure if to much can cause fps drops and stutters while gaming.

I know that i could just change the GPUs Thermal Paste, but this would be a pain in the ass since i am happy with the current GPU temperature. *Am i overthinking this or is this a known issue? *P.S. I have PC OCD haha


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 14, 2020)

yes a cooler card means higher boosts gives better fps. it should not have a neg effect. unless your card isnt getting enough power try upping the power slider in msi afterburner.


----------



## NocturiusHD (May 14, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> yes a cooler card means higher boosts gives better fps.



Im experiencing worse fps with cooler card. What could i have done wrong? Mabye 5-10 less fps.


----------



## pandemonium (May 14, 2020)

What program are you using to read the temperatures on your card?  It could be that while it's reporting a lower temperature, there's a higher temperature elsewhere on the board that's causing it to be throttled.


----------



## Hyderz (May 14, 2020)

what game are you playing?


----------



## blablabla (May 14, 2020)

Hello. Welcome to the site for first because I can see that you are new member. I dont know. But you can clear the Thermal Paste and then try games again. To see if its because of Thermal Paste.


----------



## NocturiusHD (May 14, 2020)

pandemonium said:


> What program are you using to read the temperatures on your card?  It could be that while it's reporting a lower temperature, there's a higher temperature elsewhere on the board that's causing it to be throttled.



Hello sir,

Im using NXZT AIO cooler for both CPU and GPU. Im monitoring my temperatures with their program and its showing the right temperatures . I am 100% sure.



Hyderz said:


> what game are you playing?



Warezone and Escape From Tarkov mostly

Edit: I know of stutters in EFT.



blablabla said:


> Hello. Welcome to the site for first because I can see that you are new member. I dont know. But you can clear the Thermal Paste and then try games again. To see if its because of Thermal Paste.



Yes i know that, but that isnt my first go to option since the temperatures looks good. Performance is 5-10 less fps.


----------



## blablabla (May 14, 2020)

Yeah, but you say that its stuttering... 

Uh, im afraid to change my Paste now 

Or the Paste isnt good i dont know... :| Im not expert with computers


----------



## NocturiusHD (May 14, 2020)

blablabla said:


> Yeah, but you say that its stuttering...
> 
> Uh, im afraid to change my Paste now
> 
> Or the Paste isnt good i dont know... :| Im not expert with computers



Its not "bad bad", but its micro stuttering and for a gamer with 144hz screen this matters! Therefore im concerned about this.. 

Blablabla, dont use to little Thermal Paste. Make sure theres enough Thermal Paste so it covers the whole chip.


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 14, 2020)

I highly doubt it's the thermal paste. If the temperatures are a degree or two lower it means your GPU is going to be boosting maybe one boost bin higher, and the top bin isn't that stable?
Use MSI Afterburner to reduce the overclock by a couple of percent and see if the stutters go away.


----------



## las (May 14, 2020)

Highly doubt it's the thermal paste.
Gamers Nexus tested all kinds of bad ways to apply thermal paste and the difference in temps were almost nothing.


----------



## NocturiusHD (May 14, 2020)

las said:


> Highly doubt it's the thermal paste.
> Gamers Nexus tested all kinds of bad ways to apply thermal paste and the difference in temps were almost nothing.



I have seen that comparison done by Nexus. The problem inst the temps (56-60 Celsius on full load).Its the performance with the temp that are the issue. Im experiencing 5-10 less fps and micro stutters.


----------



## Vya Domus (May 14, 2020)

NocturiusHD said:


> Hello forum,
> 
> So recently i changed my Thermal Paste on my GTX 1080 GPU with Grizzly kryonaut. I have read tons of posts about this topic, but only posts about "bad temperatures and overheating", which is not my concern since everything is super cool due to AIO cooling (56-60 hot under full load). Btw i have i7-9700K CPU, 16 GB 3200 Ram and 650W PSU to support my GPU.
> 
> ...



If you are below around the 60c mark it wont matter how cooler the GPU gets, the clock will stay the same. In other words you are well into the real of diminishing returns in terms of temperatures. There is no such thing as too much paste with GPUs (unless you do something borderline retarded like dumping an entire tube of paste), in fact if there is too little paste you might even fry the GPU die since parts that aren't in contact with anything wont dissipate any heat. Remember that GPUs don't have a heat-spreader, you want to have "too much paste", in another words the paste should overflow a little bit around the die.

I have an AIO too on my 1080, whether it runs at 40c or 50c it makes no difference whatsoever. I would check if all the GPU die is covered by paste.



NocturiusHD said:


> Im experiencing 5-10 less fps and micro stutters.



The short answer is that it's probably not because of temperatures but just to make sure do what I said above. You do have a fan blowing over the VRM right ?


----------



## Vayra86 (May 14, 2020)

I keep saying this, and here is yet another example... this thermal repaste nonsense is seriously the same crap as 'Lets update BIOS' on GPUs.

Can we please kill this with fire? Topics and questions like this are the end result. We're devolving into stupid at high speed it seems.

Matter of fact, Im changing my sig.


----------



## NocturiusHD (May 14, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> If you are below around the 60c mark it wont matter how cooler the GPU gets, the clock will stay the same. In other words you are well into the real of diminishing returns in terms of temperatures. There is no such thing as too much paste with GPUs (unless you do something borderline retarded like dumping an entire tube of paste), in fact if there is too little paste you might even fry the GPU die since parts that aren't in contact with anything wont dissipate any heat. Remember that GPUs don't have a heat-spreader, you want to have "too much paste", in another words the paste should overflow a little bit around the die.
> 
> I have an AIO too on my 1080, whether it runs at 40c or 50c it makes no difference whatsoever. I would check if all the GPU die is covered by paste.
> 
> The short answer is that it's probably not because of temperatures but just to make sure do what I said above. You do have a fan blowing over the VRM right ?



And the oscar goes to this person! Nice explanation, this was the type of anwser i was looking for. Yes VRM is air cooled. 

Mabye im just overthinking it all. Im just extra cautious and critic when re appyling thing to my PC build.



Vayra86 said:


> I keep saying this, and here is yet another example... this thermal repaste nonsense is seriously the same crap as 'Lets update BIOS' on GPUs.
> 
> Can we please kill this with fire? Topics and questions like this are the end result. We're devolving into stupid at high speed it seems.
> 
> Matter of fact, Im changing my sig.



Good anwser. I trust you sir


----------



## nguyen (May 14, 2020)

could be either one of these:
1. Bad spread or uneven pressure, there are some spot on the GPU die that aren't being covered.
2. Some paste got onto the surrounding SMD, I think Kryonaut is electrically capacitance so it might cause some problem

Either way you have to take off the AIO block, clean everything off and repaste again. 
This time spread the paste evenly on the GPU die before putting the WB on, due to low to medium mounting pressure the pea method never work well on GPU die and if you put too much paste it's gonna spread to the surrounding SMD
Use the cross pattern when tightening the screws to even the mounting pressure on the GPU die


----------



## NocturiusHD (May 14, 2020)

nguyen said:


> could be either one of these:
> 1. Bad spread or uneven pressure, there are some spot on the GPU die that aren't being covered.
> 2. Some paste got onto the surrounding SMD, I think Kryonaut is electrically capacitance so it might cause some problem
> 
> ...



Thanks for your anwser Sir. Yes i see that there might be a possible issue under the AIO, but if my temps (56-60 Celsius on full load) are good why would i want to re apply the thermal paste?

I didnt overload the GPU die with thermal paste. I used line method. There isnt any thermal paste on the surrounding SMD. And Kryonaut is also non conductive, so it rly wouldnt matter.

Do you have any other possible fix?


----------



## nguyen (May 14, 2020)

NocturiusHD said:


> Thanks for your anwser Sir. Yes i see that there might be a possible issue under the AIO, but if my temps (56-60 Celsius on full load) are good why would i want to re apply the thermal paste?
> 
> I didnt overload the GPU die with thermal paste. I used line method. There isnt any thermal paste on the surrounding SMD. And Kryonaut is also non conductive, so it rly wouldnt matter.
> 
> Do you have any other possible fix?



Well TBH 55-60C with an AIO is a pretty horrible temperature, especially on a GTX 1080 with a TDP of 180W, there is obviously something wrong with the repasting.
As I said earlier, just spread the paste evenly on the GPU die, the line or pea method only work on CPU because the CPU can withstand much higher mounting pressure and also the CPU die sit in the middle and under the IHS, while the GPU die is bare, even if a tiny spot on the GPU die is not covered there will be some instability issue.
Well I'm speaking out of experience, I have tried other pasting methods on GPU before and found the manually spreading to be the most stable, take a little bit more time but at least you don't have to do the repasting couple times to get it right.


----------



## las (May 14, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Well TBH 55-60C with an AIO is a pretty horrible temperature, especially on a GTX 1080 with a TDP of 180W, there is obviously something wrong with the repasting.
> As I said earlier, just spread the paste evenly on the GPU die, the line or pea method only work on CPU because the CPU can withstand much higher mounting pressure and also the CPU die sit in the middle and under the IHS, while the GPU die is bare.
> Of course I'm speaking out of experience, I have tried other pasting methods on GPU before and found the manually spread to be the most stable.



Pretty normal unless the AIO is peaked on RPMs I'd say.

This is an AIO, probably single rad (?), not custom water.

Fury X easily hit 60C for example.


----------



## nguyen (May 14, 2020)

las said:


> Pretty normal unless the AIO is peaked on RPMs I'd say.
> 
> This is an AIO, probably single rad (?), not custom water.
> 
> Fury X easily hit 60C for example.



Fury X use like 300Watt under load while a GTX 1080 use 180watt, big difference there...







Also Nvidia GPU doesn't have Hotspot temperature, the temp value is an average between multiple sensors I think, if the paste is not spread evenly, one part of the core is fine while the other is burning and it barely affects the (avg) reported temperature.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 14, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Fury X use like 300Watt under load while a GTX 1080 use 180watt, big difference there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like a dead end way to overcomplicate this topic. If you want to tell cool stories about AIOs, make a topic about it...

The guy has stutter, and we can be damn certain its not caused by a hot spot when sensors read 60 C. You know this too.


----------



## NocturiusHD (May 14, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Well TBH 55-60C with an AIO is a pretty horrible temperature, especially on a GTX 1080 with a TDP of 180W, there is obviously something wrong with the repasting.
> As I said earlier, just spread the paste evenly on the GPU die, the line or pea method only work on CPU because the CPU can withstand much higher mounting pressure and also the CPU die sit in the middle and under the IHS, while the GPU die is bare, even if a tiny spot on the GPU die is not covered there will be some instability issue.
> Well I'm speaking out of experience, I have tried other pasting methods on GPU before and found the manually spreading to be the most stable, take a little bit more time but at least you don't have to do the repasting couple times to get it right.



I might try repasting the GPU. 



las said:


> Pretty normal unless the AIO is peaked on RPMs I'd say.
> 
> This is an AIO, probably single rad (?), not custom water.
> 
> Fury X easily hit 60C for example.



Yes NZXT AIO cooler and not custom. Also single rad. Good spotting Sir.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 14, 2020)

Stop focusing on cooling. Your GPU is freezing cold in a relative sense, mine runs at 80C all the time for years on end now, with zero issues.

Focus on your stutter problem instead. Make a video, show us what's happening and get in depth on that instead of circling around the hot turd 

Note, the conclusion might be that its going to be 'deal with it' because a 100% stutter free experience is very hard to achieve.


----------



## nguyen (May 14, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Stop focusing on cooling. Your GPU is freezing cold in a relative sense, mine runs at 80C all the time for years on end now, with zero issues.
> 
> Focus on your stutter problem instead. Make a video, show us what's happening and get in depth on that instead of circling around the hot turd
> 
> Note, the conclusion might be that its going to be 'deal with it' because a 100% stutter free experience is very hard to achieve.



not like someone who never try repasting knows about bad spreading.
I have tried repasting lots of time just to get a stock Titan X a little cooler, a bad thermal paste spread will only increase the reported  temperature by 1C but can cause shutter because a part of the die is not cooled properly.
After all OP did say the shuttering happen after the repasting, indicating something went wrong with the repasting....


----------



## NocturiusHD (May 14, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Stop focusing on cooling. Your GPU is freezing cold in a relative sense, mine runs at 80C all the time for years on end now, with zero issues.
> 
> Focus on your stutter problem instead. Make a video, show us what's happening and get in depth on that instead of circling around the hot turd
> 
> Note, the conclusion might be that its going to be 'deal with it' because a 100% stutter free experience is very hard to achieve.



Thanks for your reply Sir. We have the same GPU i see. 

My focus is mainly on the stuttering. I have 144hz screen with G-sync so i fear stutters, i dream about stutters, i fight against stutters and i cry about stutters.


----------



## Vya Domus (May 14, 2020)

That single temperature value these cards report can be deceiving, it can say 60c but maybe a portion of the chip that isn't in contact with anything may be cooking it self.


----------



## aaroliini1 (May 14, 2020)

Have you checked gpu-z for pci-e usage. If you seated gpu poorly it might only use pcie3 x1


----------



## NocturiusHD (May 14, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> That single temperature value these cards report can be deceiving, it can say 60c but maybe a portion of the chip that isn't in contact with anything may be cooking it self.



I will try posting a picture of the GPU die after disassembling the AIO. 



aaroliini1 said:


> Have you checked gpu-z for pci-e usage. If you seated gpu poorly it might only use pcie3 x1



Good suggestion. I have never thought about that. But I have my GPU seated in the slot closest to the CPU. I also use the right cable connections for the GPU.


----------



## delshay (May 14, 2020)

What about thermal pads. I have not seen anyone mention this in the thread, ie did the OP disturb the pads.


----------



## nguyen (May 14, 2020)

delshay said:


> What about thermal pads. I have not seen anyone mention this in the thread, ie did the OP disturb the pads.



He probably use a kraken G12 AIO mounting so there is a fan for VRAM + VRM cooling, no thermal pads needed.
I wouldn't be surprised when he post a picture with thermal paste on only half of the GPU die, it's a rookie mistake anyone can make...


----------



## NocturiusHD (May 14, 2020)

delshay said:


> What about thermal pads. I have not seen anyone mention this in the thread, ie did the OP disturb the pads.



tf is thermal pads?  Newer heard about those



nguyen said:


> He probably use a kraken G12 AIO mounting so there is a fan for VRAM + VRM cooling, no thermal pads needed.
> I wouldn't be surprised when he post a picture with thermal paste on only half of the GPU die, it's a rookie mistake anyone can make...



We will see once i get it disassembled 

Heres a pictures of my build. I have made some changes to the cabling since the photo was taken. I will upload GPU pics later. I did switch the NZXT AIO logo back to normal position.


----------



## aaroliini1 (May 14, 2020)

NocturiusHD said:


> I will try posting a picture of the GPU die after disassembling the AIO.
> 
> 
> 
> Good suggestion. I have never thought about that. But I have my GPU seated in the slot closest to the CPU. I also use the right cable connections for the GPU.



Slot doesnt matter if its not properly seated. I had kinda same problem. My mb had problems with first slot. It always dropped pcie lines to x1 after 30 min gaming.
I moved gpu to second slot. It only had x8 but all the stutter was gone.
 You can easily take it of just a little and push it back in.  

But before you do that try it under load and if it shows pcie x16 its not causing that stutter.


----------



## delshay (May 14, 2020)

nguyen said:


> He probably use a kraken G12 AIO mounting so there is a fan for VRAM + VRM cooling, no thermal pads needed.
> I wouldn't be surprised when he post a picture with thermal paste on only half of the GPU die, it's a rookie mistake anyone can make...



I'm trying to understand what's going on here. So your saying it has a cooling fan nothing else, but a fan. But how were they cooled before the upgraded GPU cooler, or was it not needed when bought from OEM.


----------



## Vya Domus (May 14, 2020)

delshay said:


> I'm trying to understand what's going on here. So your saying it has a cooling fan nothing else, but a fan. But how were they cooled before the upgraded GPU cooler, or was it not needed when bought from OEM.



Probably by a baseplate or direct contact with the heatsink. VRMs don't actually need that much cooling contrary to popular belief, they dissipate something like 10-15W at worst, a small fan blowing cold air over them is more than enough.

The reason you see manufacturers placing thermal pads and heatsinks on VRMs is because in those cases the air can't really reach that area very well due to the GPU heatsink being in the way and also because the air which passed through the heatsink is now hot. So in those instances they do need to provide some sort of direct contact.


----------



## nguyen (May 14, 2020)

delshay said:


> I'm trying to understand what's going on here. So your saying it has a cooling fan nothing else, but a fan. But how were they cooled before the upgraded GPU cooler, or was it not needed when bought from OEM.



Well he removed the stock cooler including all the thermal pads on top of the VRAM and VRM, slap on a Kraken G12 bracket with any AIO he has on hands and that's it. The Kraken G12 bracket has fan mounted that cool the VRAM and VRM by direct airflow (no heatsinks)


----------



## NocturiusHD (May 14, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Well he removed the stock cooler including all the thermal pads on top of the VRAM and VRM, slap on a Kraken G12 bracket with any AIO he has on hands and that's it. The Kraken G12 bracket has fan mounted that cool the VRAM and VRM by direct airflow (no heatsinks)



Its mounted like in that video. But mine only has one rad.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 14, 2020)

nguyen said:


> not like someone who never try repasting knows about bad spreading.
> I have tried repasting lots of time just to get a stock Titan X a little cooler, a bad thermal paste spread will only increase the reported  temperature by 1C but can cause shutter because a part of the die is not cooled properly.
> After all OP did say the shuttering happen after the repasting, indicating something went wrong with the repasting....



Alright. Well its a first for me, I am surprised.

My apologies.



NocturiusHD said:


> Thanks for your reply Sir. We have the same GPU i see.
> 
> My focus is mainly on the stuttering. I have 144hz screen with G-sync so i fear stutters, i dream about stutters, i fight against stutters and i cry about stutters.



That might be the exact problem here, some reversed placebo. Therefore if you've covered the potential paste issue, do make us a video of gameplay.


----------



## Fry178 (May 14, 2020)

@Vya Domus
nope. temps on Nv cards affects boost once you hit 54*C, once i run the AC i will test at lower temps,
as i started to see a clock drop after passing 44*C.
(heating stopped working couple month ago and i used load on pc to heat up the room quickly).
e.g. going from "cold" gpu (pc off for +4h) to 56*C, cost a boost drop from 2085 to 1980MHz.

@NocturiusHD
usually TP doesn't cause stutter etc, BUT the fact you messed with it, makes it possible the cooling isn't proper,
causing it.
The main problem is that those gpu AIOs are all based on cpu coolers, and don't match the chip "shape" properly.
I would put a pea sized piece of TP in the center of the gpu, then spread out with your finger (single-use glove).
If you then still have issues with temps, removing the block again would show where there is need "for a bit more TP" (IF at all).


----------



## Vya Domus (May 14, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @Vya Domus
> nope. temps on Nv cards affects boost once you hit 54*C, once i run the AC i will test at lower temps,
> as i started to see a clock drop after passing 44*C.
> (heating stopped working couple month ago and i used load on pc to heat up the room quickly).
> e.g. going from "cold" gpu (pc off for +4h) to 56*C, cost a boost drop from 2085 to 1980MHz.



You'll lose what, one or two bins ? It's insignificant, the bulk of the clock throttling occurs when you get close to the temperature limit. On my 1080 when I hit 50c I go from something like 2113 Mhz at 45c to around 2075 Mhz. Like I said, that's almost nothing, it shouldn't affect performance in any real way. It's margin of error stuff.

If you managed to get below 60c you'll be wasting you're time trying to squeeze more, that doesn't mean you shouldn't fix something if it's not working right but you shouldn't expect to gain anything either.


----------



## EarthDog (May 14, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> nope. temps on Nv cards affects boost once you hit 54*C, once i run the AC i will test at lower temps,
> as i started to see a clock drop after passing 44*C.
> (heating stopped working couple month ago and i used load on pc to heat up the room quickly).
> e.g. going from "cold" gpu (pc off for +4h) to 56*C, cost a boost drop from 2085 to 1980MHz.


I am using the same exact card. I see a bin drop at 45C (15 MHz) and another at 55C (15 MHz). That said, the GPU doesn't go over 55-56C for me so no clue what happens after that. But typically, these start to drop bins a lot more frequently when you hit 65C (not close to the temperature limit, 84C). I see this on air cooled 2080s all the time. So this low, it doesn't matter... but when a GPU (air cooled) normally runs at 80C, you can lose several bins and some FPS with it.


----------



## NocturiusHD (May 14, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Alright. Well its a first for me, I am surprised.
> 
> My apologies.
> 
> ...





nguyen said:


> He probably use a kraken G12 AIO mounting so there is a fan for VRAM + VRM cooling, no thermal pads needed.
> I wouldn't be surprised when he post a picture with thermal paste on only half of the GPU die, it's a rookie mistake anyone can make...



I would say that a fair amount of spread. Guess I will have to reapply.

My the AIO was mounted to tight?

Is It crucial to clean around the GPU die? The dry paste is from previous application.


----------



## Vya Domus (May 14, 2020)

Seems like it was fine, I guess that's just what that AIO can do. Does the radiator have just one 1 fan ? I do have to mention that I for one run a push-pull config.


----------



## nguyen (May 14, 2020)

That looks to be about right, and the mounting pressure looks to be evenly distributed.
Now you re-apply the paste and mount the AIO the same way you did, make sure you plug the card and the PCIe power connectors all the way in (LOL).
Next if you are familiar with MSI afterburner, set up the OSD to show the FPS and Frametime in graphs, like this




Easy to spot any actual hiccups or you just have some shuttering in your mind


----------



## NocturiusHD (May 14, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Seems like it was fine, I guess that's just what that AIO can do. Does the radiator have just one 1 fan ? I do have to mention that I for one run a push-pull config.



Only 1 rad. I will run a push-pull config, but how?

Should I clean the pins covered in thermal paste with cleaning buds and cleaning alcohol?



nguyen said:


> That looks to be about right, and the mounting pressure looks to be evenly distributed.
> Now you re-apply the paste and mount the AIO the same way you did, make sure you plug the card and the PCIe power connectors all the way in (LOL).
> Next if you are familiar with MSI afterburner, set up the OSD to show the FPS and Frametime in graphs, like this



Ok will do


----------



## EarthDog (May 14, 2020)

NocturiusHD said:


> I will run a push-pull config, but how?


How? One fan goes on one side of the radiator blowing into it, the other fan on the other side pulling through the rad (and pulling the other fan)...hence push/pull.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 14, 2020)

pandemonium said:


> What program are you using to read the temperatures on your card?  It could be that while it's reporting a lower temperature, there's a higher temperature elsewhere on the board that's causing it to be throttled.


Exactly this, Nvidia report edge temperature there must be an air gap in your paste causing a hot spot temperature probe to hit a limit and downclock.
That or your pre post testing us defective somehow.

Maybe use GPUZ to monitor the card in use and see what code show's up limiting the boost.


----------



## phanbuey (May 14, 2020)

there are other parts of the card that can heat up as well and cause issues.  VRM's and ram namely.  If either of those temps are out of control it can cause stutter.


----------



## delshay (May 14, 2020)

phanbuey said:


> there are other parts of the card that can heat up as well and cause issues.  VRM's and ram namely.  If either of those temps are out of control it can cause stutter.



Thank you. This is why I ask did it need cooling by the OEM. Just because you have a fan blowing across it does not mean it is enough to cool it at a given temperature set by the manufacture.

Giving you a like.


----------



## nguyen (May 14, 2020)

delshay said:


> Thank you. This is why I ask did it need cooling by the OEM. Just because you have a fan blowing across it does not mean it is enough to cool it at a given temperature set by the manufacture.
> 
> Giving you a like.


Might be a problem if OP forgot to plug in the fan power connector, otherwise that fan provide sufficient cooling to the Vram and VRM from what I have seen people reporting...


----------



## delshay (May 14, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Might be a problem if OP forgot to plug in the fan power connector, otherwise that fan provide sufficient cooling to the Vram and VRM from what I have seen people reporting...



Specification can change without much notice from manufactures. He may have different revision parts compared to others with the same make & module as an example.


----------



## NocturiusHD (May 14, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Might be a problem if OP forgot to plug in the fan power connector, otherwise that fan provide sufficient cooling to the Vram and VRM from what I have seen people reporting...



Fan on VRAM was working as it should. I did check that before posting here.

Update: So I successfully repasted the GPU die by using the thin spread method. This time I was more cautious about tighiting the screws when installing the AIO. Due to the pressure from the AIO earlier looked like it was to tight and therefore had mashed the thermal paste to the sides rather than being in thin contact with the GPU die. This time I only used my fingers to tighter the screws. The result of this became my overall solution to my problem. Since fps (improved) and stutters (a few, I blame the game) are almost gone. My fps is allot more consistent now than before. My temperatures are a little higher while gaming than before, but this is a fair trade off imo.

I did also repaste the CPU by using X method. And the CPU temperature did not change at all (36-39 idle at 4.9ghz). 

I think that i had tightened the screws to much. This Is my conclusion on this matter.

Everyone thanks for you comments. Your opinions have been helpfull for me!


----------



## Sishke (Apr 3, 2021)

Hey there. So I'm not sure about GPU thermal paste affects fps but recently I did change mine one year old CPU thermal paste. I noticed that every game I had about 50% fps drops and didn't know why. After checking temps and CPU showed 82c on full load in WoW and then PC shut down. After cleaning enter case and every fan i changed the paste which didn't look as bad, temps dropped to 62c Max and I got a huge fps boost. I will try changing on GPU tommorow since I never changed it. Cheers


----------



## SuperTweaker (Apr 5, 2021)

The general consensus on cleaning off old thermal paste on a CPU and GPU is once every four or five years. It can really make a difference cooling off the chips.  Just last year I delidded my Intel i7-8700K removed the factory gunk and applied Silver Metal thermal paste. Then used the standard thermal paste between the processor and the tower-cooler. Dropped heat by 5 degrees on heavy load. That's a lot when you're running your CPU at 100% all the time.

As for the GPU being about 3.5 years old, I have not changed the thermal paste yet. That will be later this year. I am thinking it will reduce the heat on the GPU by 2-5 degrees under heavy load as well.


----------

